# How 'Bout Manning and them BRONCOS



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Let the playoffs begin. This is my best time of the season. It's sometimes better than the Superbowl. I'm from Idaho so the Seahawks used to be my team. I'm in Colorado now so I'm a BIG BRONCO FAN. 

What a great dilemma I will have if they both make it to the Superbowl.

Hey Adam - How about them JETS!:-({|=](*,):roll:#-o:-D


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Idaho = Seahawks fan????


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Idaho = Seahawks fan????


North Idaho 40 miles east of Spokane, Washington, 80 miles south of Canada. Most of us were were avid Seahawk fans. Hometown Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hometown Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.


Beautiful Place!!! We used to go to the lake every summer and have loads of fun!!

(Packers Fan here.....LOL)


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Love Coeur d'alene...the Denver Donkeys, not so much


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Since my team was out of it after week 4, I have to follow other teams. I've always said my two favorite teams are the Cleveland Browns and anyone that beats Pittsburg. I'm not so much a Broncos fan, but I do like Peyton. I hope he goes all the way. A true future hall-of-fame player and I enjoy watching him.

DFrost


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

David Frost said:


> Since my team was out of it after week 4, I have to follow other teams. I've always said my two favorite teams are the Cleveland Browns and anyone that beats Pittsburg. I'm not so much a Broncos fan, but I do like Peyton. I hope he goes all the way. A true future hall-of-fame player and I enjoy watching him.
> 
> DFrost


+1


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Never would have left CDA other than health reasons. Every time I had to go to the VA ENT (Ear, Nose, Throat) cancer Docs I had to go all the way to Seattle. There were none available at VA Spokane Medical Center. VA paid my way and provided a motel but still really tough when I started having complications. 

Coeur d'Alene is gorgeous. 75 lakes and streams within 50 miles of CDA. I used to take my dogs swimming every day after spring breakup. Fishing, hunting, camping and boating were great. It was the best place ever at Christmas time. It is mentioned on many websites for its fireworks and Christmas displays. That says something for a small town like that. 

I had the best life ever alternating between my house in the mountains of Costa Rica and CDA. Life changes! I like the weather of Colorado. It is not as harsh as North Idaho and I'm much closer to a VA Medical Center here. 

I'm a country boy at heart. CDA will always be my hometown.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Screw Peyton and the Broncos. I trained yesterday near I-25 and I-70 with the Schutzhund/IPO club. We finished at around 1 PM and I had to drive east on I-70 to I-225 to avoid the traffic on I-25 at the Mile High Arena for the 2:30 game ;-)


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Let the playoffs begin. This is my best time of the season. It's sometimes better than the Superbowl. I'm from Idaho so the Seahawks used to be my team. I'm in Colorado now so I'm a BIG BRONCO FAN.
> 
> What a great dilemma I will have if they both make it to the Superbowl.
> 
> Hey Adam - How about them JETS!:-({|=](*,):roll:#-o:-D


 LOL! I've threatened to burn all of my Jets gear all year. Freakin' terrible. I was glad to see they fired the GM today; he's an idiot. But I really wanted the whole organization gutted, coaching staff and all. Rumor is they plan on releasing Teblow and see about putting Sanchez on the trading block. But Dirty Sanchez counts 17 mill on the cap next year so I don't know how that will go; be cheaper to keep him.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> LOL! I've threatened to burn all of my Jets gear all year. Freakin' terrible. I was glad to see they fired the GM today; he's an idiot. But I really wanted the whole organization gutted, coaching staff and all. Rumor is they plan on releasing Teblow and see about putting Sanchez on the trading block. But Dirty Sanchez counts 17 mill on the cap next year so I don't know how that will go; be cheaper to keep him.


I agree they should have got rid of everyone. Sanchez is tough because of the salary cap but what the hell are you going to do with him if you hang on to him. 

I don't know about Ryan either.

They all screwed over Tebow but obviously didn't think he could play in the NFL. It looks like Elway pulled one over on them!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Screw Peyton and the Broncos. I trained yesterday near I-25 and I-70 with the Schutzhund/IPO club. We finished at around 1 PM and I had to drive east on I-70 to I-225 to avoid the traffic on I-25 at the Mile High Arena for the 2:30 game ;-)


You better get used to it for a few weeks!:-({|=:smile:

These times don't happen to often. Last time was in the Elway era!


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Adam Swilling said:


> LOL! I've threatened to burn all of my Jets gear all year. Freakin' terrible. I was glad to see they fired the GM today; he's an idiot. But I really wanted the whole organization gutted, coaching staff and all. Rumor is they plan on releasing Teblow and see about putting Sanchez on the trading block. But Dirty Sanchez counts 17 mill on the cap next year so I don't know how that will go; be cheaper to keep him.


 
I'm not a fan nor a hater of Tebow, but that kid never had a chance. Can he play in the NFL as a starting quarterback? According to most, no, but he hasn't gotten a honest chance to prove anything. He is the only one with class in the Jets organization at this point and they are treating him like a slug, why did they acquire him in the first place, makes no sense.....aw yeah the JETS.

The next big thing is sitting on a bench in the NFL/NBA/NHL....all he needs is time and opportunity...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You better get used to it for a few weeks!:-({|=:smile:
> 
> These times don't happen to often. Last time was in the Elway era!


Normally we don't finish that early, but there were fewer people at training yesterday (holidays and cold) If we finish after the start of the game (2;30) traffic isn't a problem. I'm just not a sports fan


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like Peyton Manning, not much of a Broncos fan. It will be nice to see him pass the torch to Aaron Rodgers after the Packers win the Super Bowl. 

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> I really like Peyton Manning, not much of a Broncos fan. It will be nice to see him pass the torch to Aaron Rodgers after the Packers win the Super Bowl.
> 
> -Cheers


=D>=D>=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I really like Peyton Manning, not much of a Broncos fan. It will be nice to see him pass the torch to Aaron Rodgers after the Packers win the Super Bowl.
> 
> -Cheers


First Manning needs a couple more SUPERBOWL rings and a few Papa Johns franchises in Green Bay!:smile:

He has 11 pizza franchises in Denver now.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Manning doesn't need anymore rings and the way he chokes in big games I don't see him getting another.
go Pats!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Manning doesn't need anymore rings and the way he chokes in big games I don't see him getting another.
> go Pats!


When that pretty boy "fairy" Brady is gagging in the thin air at Mile High we will see who is choking to death!:razz:


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Well nobody will call manning a pretty boy thats for sure.
Looking forward to seeing that rematch in a few weeks though.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I'm not a fan nor a hater of Tebow, but that kid never had a chance. Can he play in the NFL as a starting quarterback? According to most, no, but he hasn't gotten a honest chance to prove anything. He is the only one with class in the Jets organization at this point and they are treating him like a slug, why did they acquire him in the first place, makes no sense.....aw yeah the JETS.
> 
> The next big thing is sitting on a bench in the NFL/NBA/NHL....all he needs is time and opportunity...


 I think Elway said it best: "He's the type of kid you want your daughter to marry but not as your starting QB". I've heard people say that Tebow is similar to RG3 as far as the read option-read offense goes, but there is one glaring difference: RG3 can throw the ball. Tebow has had the coaching staffs from 2 teams watch him for at least a season now and they don't want him. He'll get released. the Jags will sign him, which will set that franchise back another 2 years, they'll cut him and it'll be over. They just need him to put asses in seats for a season or two; sale a few shirts. Realistically, he's an average NFL ball player at any position but QB. I'll be the first to admit he was one of the best college players I've ever seen. If he'd been taken in the 3rd round instead of the 1st, it wouldn't even be a topic; he'd be a 3rd rounder that didn't pan out. I could've thrown up when the Jets gave up 2 draft picks for him. I do agree that he is the only one in the org. with any class right now.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Peta Het said:


> Manning doesn't need anymore rings and the way he chokes in big games I don't see him getting another.
> go Pats!


 I agree. I watched Peyton throw up down the front of his shirt when he was here at UT in big games. He tried like hell to give that Superbowl to the Bears. They just didn't want to win it as bad as he wanted to lose it. My youngest son is a Seahawks fan so I'm rooting with him. Their defense is for real I think.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> I agree. I watched Peyton throw up down the front of his shirt when he was here at UT in big games. He tried like hell to give that Superbowl to the Bears. They just didn't want to win it as bad as he wanted to lose it. My youngest son is a Seahawks fan so I'm rooting with him. Their defense is for real I think.


I guess we might get to see it take place. He has a complete team on offense and defense this year, to try for it. I love the Seahawks too. I can't wait until next week when they go up against RGIII

:smile: I have 2 chances to see one of my teams go all the way!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Peta Het said:


> Manning doesn't need anymore rings and the way he chokes in big games


Well except for those two Super Bowls you mean. It's hard to say he chokes in big games when he's been the league MVP, won one Super Bowl and lost one in a game where his team had momentum and the other team made perhaps the gutsiest call in Super Bowl history by onside kicking to open the 2nd half (not to mention the other allegations against the Saints from that year). Plus, look what he did to the Colts! He did not inherit a particularly great team, like the Green Bay Packers!  Seriously, I remember what the Colts were like before they got Manning; they were a freaking punchline!

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I guess we might get to see it take place. He has a complete team on offense and defense this year, to try for it. I love the Seahawks too. I can't wait until next week when they go up against RGIII
> 
> :smile: I have 2 chances to see one of my teams go all the way!


I had nothing against the Seahawks. Until "Fail Mary" and the hiring of Pete Carroll. I cannot stand Pete Carroll, and as a Packers fan the whole "Fail Mary" thing still rubs me a little raw. Nothing personal, they are legitimately a good team, however they're still a 10-6 team that lost to the Packers at home.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Well except for those two Super Bowls you mean. It's hard to say he chokes in big games when he's been the league MVP, won one Super Bowl and lost one in a game where his team had momentum and the other team made perhaps the gutsiest call in Super Bowl history by onside kicking to open the 2nd half (not to mention the other allegations against the Saints from that year). Plus, look what he did to the Colts! He did not inherit a particularly great team, like the Green Bay Packers!  Seriously, I remember what the Colts were like before they got Manning; they were a freaking punchline!
> 
> -Cheers


That's pretty much how I feel. This year he has a team that seems to be running on all cylinders and peaking at the right time.

The dropped passes and fumbles worry me a bit. It does seem to take them awhile to get warmed up. A unbelievable second half team. The altitude here might help them rumble through the playoffs.

That said, pretty boy Brady scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Manning today was named Offensive Player Of The Month for the 6th time in his career. He had 10 TD's, !300 yards, a 70% completion percentage and 5 wins in December.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My wife calls me the Offensive Person of the Month all the time


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My wife calls me the Offensive Person of the Month all the time



And to think that none of the mods have ever talked to your wife. :grin: :razz: :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Roethlisberger, Jay Cutler, and Eli Manning walk into a bar..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To watch the payoffs.......


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Ben Roethlisberger, Jay Cutler, and Eli Manning walk into a bar..
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 So Joby, how sore is your girlfriend at the Packers for not beating the Vikings? I know that sort of cost the Bears their playoff spot, not to mention their coach. 8-[

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> So Joby, how sore is your girlfriend at the Packers for not beating the Vikings? I know that sort of cost the Bears their playoff spot, not to mention their coach. 8-[
> 
> -Cheers


she thinks they lost on purpose


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> she thinks they lost on purpose




Two words to prove she's wrong: Adrian Peterson.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Two words to prove she's wrong: Adrian Peterson.
> 
> -Cheers


she hates jared allen so much,,,and he gets so much face time during the games...I might get her a Jerod Allen fathead for valentines day...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> she hates jared allen so much,,,and he gets so much face time during the games...I might get her a Jerod Allen fathead for valentines day...


Seems risky. It might be the only head you get that day.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Seems risky. It might be the only head you get that day.
> 
> -Cheers


or that month!:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So which wild cards move to round two? My picks are Texans, Packers, Ravens, Seahawks.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So which wild cards move to round two? My picks are Texans, Packers, Ravens, Seahawks.


Packers, Texans, Redskins (thinking RGIII makes the difference, although the Seahawks D is pretty good), and the Colts unless the Ravens ride the emotion of Ray Lewis retiring (which seems very plausible).

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Packers, Texans, Redskins (thinking RGIII makes the difference, although the Seahawks D is pretty good), and the Colts unless the Ravens ride the emotion of Ray Lewis retiring (which seems very plausible).
> 
> -Cheers


I might feel different about my pick if RGIII as running on all cylinders.I bet Lewis is going to going to go NUTS and inspire the whole team.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Bengals Packers Colts Seahawks


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I might feel different about my pick if RGIII as running on all cylinders.I bet Lewis is going to going to go NUTS and inspire the whole team.


Yeah, I can see that point about RGIII. Still, he's the complete package with a pretty decent running game to boot.

The Ravens will be blazing. However, Luck's got the Colts looking pretty good. It depends if there's any letup and how well Luck (and RGIII for that matter) perform as the leader of the team.



Jake Brandyberry said:


> Bengals Packers Colts Seahawks


Some gutsy picks! The Bengals could be an upset. The Seahawks . . . My heart says no, but my brain says it could happen. That's why I don't play Fantasy Football or bet on sports. I'm sticking with my initial picks.

-Cheers


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Ravens, Houston, Seattle, Packers (AP goes off in this one) ....

Think my team the SF and Den (sorry lee) could be bounced in the second round, if SF draws the Pack and Den faces Hou.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Ravens, Houston, Seattle, Packers (AP goes off in this one) ....
> 
> Think my team the SF and Den (sorry lee) could be bounced in the second round, if SF draws the Pack and Den faces Hou.


I think the Broncos at MILE HIGH can handle anyone but that pretty boy Brady worries me! The oposition all better get here a week early to adjust to the altitude. I've watched some of my sea level guests walk around like ZOMBIES for a few days.\\/


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My picks this week:
Bengals- Houston's secondary has been dicey lately as well as the O-Line. Cincy's D-Line is very good. They'll double team Watt and shut him down.

Ravens- they'll be running on emotion w/ Lewis back and Reed is the best safety in the Biz. Luck throws at least 2 picks. 

Packers- their D is looking better. Oh yeah, Aaron Rodgers.

Seahawks- that D is for real; 2 shut down cornerbacks and they'll hit you. Not to mention this my son's favorite team, so I gotta stand by my boy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The end result of the playoffs and SUPERBOWL is DENVER BRONCOS hoist the LUMBARDI TROPHY. USA TODAY and I both predict that ending to MANNING'S comeback season.:-D


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The end result of the playoffs and SUPERBOWL is DENVER BRONCOS hoist the LUMBARDI TROPHY. USA TODAY and I both predict that ending to MANNING'S comeback season.:-D


I agree, but would love to see Indy vs Denver at some point, I believe that would be more watched than the superbowl itself!

Wilson will kick butt this weekend over all QB's...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I agree, but would love to see Indy vs Denver at some point, I believe that would be more watched than the superbowl itself!
> 
> Wilson will kick butt this weekend over all QB's...


I think Brady - Manning in the playoffs will blow some TV ratings off the globe.:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Wilson will kick butt this weekend over all QB's...












-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm watching the Bengals and Texans ------BORING. They both STINK!](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Go pack!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

That was the worst, most boring wild card Saturday games I can remember.](*,)

I have a feeling today's games might make up for them!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That was the worst, most boring wild card Saturday games I can remember.](*,)
> 
> I have a feeling today's games might make up for them!


no shyt Lee.

I fell asleep during both games lol... I even had some coffee between.

got woke up by the dog, nosing me, and dropping her E-collar in my lap. so I put it on her, she was bored out of her mind to and wanted to do something...apparently getting SHOCKED by a SHOCK collar was better in her mind than watching that second game.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That was the worst, most boring wild card Saturday games I can remember.](*,)


I dunno. Watching the Packers beat up on the Vikings never gets old for me. After last weekend, I think Green Bay needed that. Plus, Charles Woodson looked pretty impressive.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I need a bookie next week to make a few bucks! I picked every wild card winner this week.\\/


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee... go with Ray and the Ravens next week!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee... go with Ray and the Ravens next week!


NO WAY! One and done for the Ravens. Old Ray will be wheezing in the thin air at Mile High!:-D


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Have I said "GO PACKERS" yet....LOL

Being born and raised in Seattle....have to say, they did pretty good too....


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Have I said "GO PACKERS" yet....LOL


Ditto.



> Being born and raised in Seattle....have to say, they did pretty good too....


Does anybody else feel like a Packers vs. Seahawks rematch might be a game of destiny? This time it would be at Lambeau. I am not writing off the Falcons or 49ers, particularly as it would be weird to see the 1 & 2 seeds both losing at home, however Seattle at Green Bay could be pretty epic.

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh....me and my sister would probably fist fight...LOL :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Just kidding...that would be pretty cool!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Have I said "GO PACKERS" yet....LOL
> 
> Being born and raised in Seattle....have to say, they did pretty good too....


After the Broncos I am a Seattle fan since 1980. I think RGIII would have beat the Seahawks had he been healthy. I think Seattle was fortunate to get out of that stadium with a win. I hope the play better next week!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> After the Broncos I am a Seattle fan since 1980. I think RGIII would have beat the Seahawks had he been healthy. I think Seattle was fortunate to get out of that stadium with a win. I hope the play better next week!


I agree. However, the Seahawks have been pretty solid all year. They have a really good defense, solid running game, and a QB that's proven pretty good. RGIII is special, flat-out. However, the Seahawks are overall probably a more well-rounded/consistent team and are probably a pretty dangerous team.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I agree. However, the Seahawks have been pretty solid all year. They have a really good defense, solid running game, and a QB that's proven pretty good. RGIII is special, flat-out. However, the Seahawks are overall probably a more well-rounded/consistent team and are probably a pretty dangerous team.
> 
> -Cheers


I also agree with everything you said. It definitely wasn't Seattle's best game. They had some stupid mistakes and some dropped balls and a goal line fumble.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My weekend playoff picks for this weekend.... Broncos, Packers, Seahawks, Patriots


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Exclusive VIP tour*

Lee 

You signed up for the Living Social Exclusive VIP Bronco Champions tour on Jan 26 or 27?
Two Tickets for $119


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Exclusive VIP tour*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee
> 
> You signed up for the Living Social Exclusive VIP Bronco Champions tour on Jan 26 or 27?
> Two Tickets for $119


I saw that but I didn't want to look like a GROUPIE!:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It's too late Lee ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It's too late Lee ;-)


That's what my family says when I explain that I will cry if they don't win the SUPERBOWL!:-D


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry man but I told you manning would choke.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You did! The coach choked! He could have ended it in regulation if he just let Manning throw on third down. Dumb error that blew up the game. 

But I do admit Manning wasn't having a great game.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I can't believe they didn't let Manning try with 31 seconds and two timeouts to try and move 40 yds to at least try and kick a field goal in regulation. I was very disappointed to not see him at least try. 

But being a U. of DE alumni and watching Flacco play at UD, I'm quite happy the Ravens won! =D>

Sorry Lee....

Craig


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee... go with Ray and the Ravens next week!


:grin:


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You did! The coach choked! He could have ended it in regulation if he just let Manning throw on third down. Dumb error that blew up the game.
> 
> But I do admit Manning wasn't having a great game.


Yeah I was shocked they did not go for it on 3rd down. But what was Manning doing throwing that ball on the run. Not his forte'.

But hey you still have Seattle and something tells me they are going to be playing next week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Craig Snyder said:


> I can't believe they didn't let Manning try with 31 seconds and two timeouts to try and move 40 yds to at least try and kick a field goal in regulation. I was very disappointed to not see him at least try.
> 
> But being a U. of DE alumni and watching Flacco play at UD, I'm quite happy the Ravens won! =D>
> 
> ...


Many errors that could have sewed up that game. I thought the coach got too conervative in the end.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> :grin:



I also picked the Packers!](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Yeah I was shocked they did not go for it on 3rd down. But what was Manning doing throwing that ball on the run. Not his forte'.
> 
> But hey you still have Seattle and something tells me they are going to be playing next week.


I sure hope they do better than Denver. That will be my consolation prize.:grin:

Yesterday reminded me of that commercial where they sing "YOU HAD A BAD DAY"


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I sure hope they do better than Denver. That will be my consolation prize.:grin:
> 
> Yesterday reminded me of that commercial where they sing "YOU HAD A BAD DAY"


Well, umm, sorry again!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Well, umm, sorry again!


It was a hell of a weekend. Those 2 games were heart breakers for the loosing teams. I'm just a fan but I can only imagine how the players feel after loses like that.

Oh well, now I can only hope someone beats the pretty boy.\\/


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It was a hell of a weekend. Those 2 games were heart breakers for the loosing teams. I'm just a fan but I can only imagine how the players feel after loses like that.
> 
> Oh well, now I can only hope someone beats the pretty boy.\\/


You mean Ray Lewis? I am pretty sure Brady is going to beat him and the rest of the Ravens to give you the trifecta! Should be good and cold for the game.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> You mean Ray Lewis? I am pretty sure Brady is going to beat him and the rest of the Ravens to give you the trifecta! Should be good and cold for the game.


There are 2 games left. I hope someone beats him and his CHEAT coach!


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There are 2 games left. I hope someone beats him and his CHEAT coach!


Bleh! [-X[-X[-X Bellichick is a great coach.

So Eli Manning and Peyton Manning go into a bar...

...to watch Tom Brady play!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There are 2 games left. I hope someone beats him and his CHEAT coach!


Poor Sport! :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Bleh! [-X[-X[-X Bellichick is a great coach.
> 
> So Eli Manning and Peyton Manning go into a bar...
> 
> ...to watch Tom Brady play!



Good coach but a cheat just the same! Of coarse Lewis could be a murderer. Great group, huh?

Definitely not a match up made in heaven! PUN INTENDED!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Poor Sport! :grin:



Honest to God, I just don't like either of them!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm hoping for a Harbaugh vs. Harbaugh Superbowl with the 49ers coming out on top. I'd picked the Packers to win, but no one seems to have an answer for that QB in SF (I'm not even going to try to spell that last name). Sorry Bronco fans. I really thought Peyton was going to let me down. But just when I thought Denver would pull it out, he stayed true to form and tossed an interception. 
I think I know what he had for breakfast Saturday.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> I'm hoping for a Harbaugh vs. Harbaugh Superbowl


+1


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Adam Swilling said:


> I'm hoping for a Harbaugh vs. Harbaugh Superbowl


That would be a nightmare. Please no.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the new future in QBs is going to be the bigger, fast to read his receivers and fast to run as in SF and Seattle. 
Defense is going to be faked out of their socks in the next few yrs if the don't figure it out. 
Look at how many rookie QBs got so far this year.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> I'm hoping for a Harbaugh vs. Harbaugh Superbowl with the 49ers coming out on top. I'd picked the Packers to win, but no one seems to have an answer for that QB in SF (I'm not even going to try to spell that last name). Sorry Bronco fans. I really thought Peyton was going to let me down. But just when I thought Denver would pull it out, he stayed true to form and tossed an interception.
> I think I know what he had for breakfast Saturday.



ANYTHING but candy ass Brady and the CHEAT!


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think the new future in QBs is going to be the bigger, fast to read his receivers and fast to run as in SF and Seattle.
> Defense is going to be faked out of their socks in the next few yrs if the don't figure it out.
> Look at how many rookie QBs got so far this year.


I think by week 5 next season, the "read option" offense that's on every sportscasters segment today will be relegated to nothing more than a maybe 5 time a game play if at all. 

It's not hard to stop, even if CK is running it. GB's defense hasn't exactly been that good for a couple years. They get bailed out by a good offense and some takeaways, but if they don't get a turnover, they don't stop all that many people.

They played it horribly. Their outside guys ran 15 yards up field, or got sucked into the middle of the line with no contain, along with their two ILB'ers that aren't fast enough to recover from a misread and you get what they got, embarrassed.

It's not that difficult, you play disciplined defense and it's stopped and the rest of your offense is limited. Teams will move away from it soon enough. 

Once a guy is on the qb, and one on the RB and the QB is now considered a primary runner and is getting hit every play even after handing off, it won't last long.

Sure there will always be some big running plays by the QB, always has been always will be. I highly doubt the read option is going to change the NFL like so many keep saying.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I think the new future in QBs is going to be the bigger, fast to read his receivers and fast to run as in SF and Seattle.
> Defense is going to be faked out of their socks in the next few yrs if the don't figure it out.
> Look at how many rookie QBs got so far this year.


I think there may be a shelf limit on that though. Eventually those QB's that run too much slow down after a few years, or take a big hit and stay in the pocket more. However, if they play it careful and end up good throwers they can be devastating. That is why I think Donovan McNabb (people forget how good he was at his peak), Colin Kaepernick, Aaron Rodgers, Steve Young, and the like have been so successsful. Especially Rogers and Young (still seeing how Kaepernick develops), they threw first and scrambled when they were able to or just enough to keep plays alive. Griffin could be like that if he can stay healthy and be a tad more conservative in his running to protect his body. He throws amazingly in addition to his moves. Rodgers and RGIII (probably have to put CK in there as well) could all be representative of the future of QB's _IF_ they can stay healthy and avoid too many hits.



Eric Read said:


> I think by week 5 next season, the "read option" offense that's on every sportscasters segment today will be relegated to nothing more than a maybe 5 time a game play if at all.
> 
> It's not hard to stop, even if CK is running it. GB's defense hasn't exactly been that good for a couple years. They get bailed out by a good offense and some takeaways, but if they don't get a turnover, they don't stop all that many people.


I think it will still be used, however more conservatively. It's just too risky if your QB takes a big hit. Also, if the Packers had adjusted to a zone defense instead of man-to-man, or had somebody fast enough to catch Kaepernick before he made his third-and-infinity runs, that game could have turned out quite a bit differently.

That said, it is impossible to defend against everything. If your QB can legitimately throw very well, can run really well, has decent awareness, and is tough enough to not snap like a twig, that opens up a LOT of plays. Those players are rare, however at least three pop to mind that are just that. So the throw is a legitimate threat. They can read the defense and if they play man coverage they can run the ball. They can scramble to get a receiver open. If the defense plays zone and you're a good passer with decent receivers there are holes. It also helps if you have a legitimate running back.

So I think we'll still see Kaepernick, RG III, Rodgers, and the like running QB options. Defenses will adjust, however if you are really good like you can burn them with something else. Eventually there will be opportunities to run, scramble, and throw.

All that aside . . .



> Sure there will always be some big running plays by the QB, always has been always will be. I highly doubt the read option is going to change the NFL like so many keep saying.


By and large, I agree. It depends on the talent and how long the running speed (and durability) lasts in these QB's. It just takes one or two hits to end that unless you're somebody great like Steve Young. Even then, the league is constantly evolving and nobody stays that fast or that young forever.

-Cheers


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Bleh! [-X[-X[-X Bellichick is a great coach.
> 
> So Eli Manning and Peyton Manning go into a bar...
> 
> ...to watch Tom Brady play!


Eli Manning 2 Super Bowl victories against who......................?
Thats right Tom Brady. Even put a stop to the perfect season !!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> Eli Manning 2 Super Bowl victories against who......................?
> Thats right Tom Brady. Even put a stop to the perfect season !!!!!!
> 
> Terry


And Coughlin ain't no CHEAT!


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Terry Devine said:


> Eli Manning 2 Super Bowl victories against who......................?
> Thats right Tom Brady. Even put a stop to the perfect season !!!!!!
> 
> Terry


On any given Sunday...where is Eli this week? Oh wait, not ANY given Sunday, you have to still be playing.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And Coughlin ain't no CHEAT!


As I recall, your Broncos were fined for multiple salary cap violations that gave them a competitive advantage. That is cheating. How can you support a team that would try to gain a competitive advantage by skirting the rules? Cheats!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Peta Het said:


> On any given Sunday...where is Eli this week? Oh wait, not ANY given Sunday, you have to still be playing.


Wait, you're not really a Patriots fan bashing Eli Manning and the Giants, are you? You know, the team that's beat you in the Super Bowl twice in the last five years, current Super Bowl Champions with the 2x Super Bowl MVP? You're not seriously bagging on _them_, are you? #-o

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> As I recall, your Broncos were fined for multiple salary cap violations that gave them a competitive advantage. That is cheating. How can you support a team that would try to gain a competitive advantage by skirting the rules? Cheats![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Better read up some more. The violations did not give them a competitive edge. It involved cash flow problems when they built the new stadium at Mile High.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmmm all this talk about Eli and Peyton...true Giants beat the Pats last two appearances in the Superbowl. 

Facts are is Brady and the Pats are playing for the AFC championship and a chance to go the Superbowl....not them other two or that cheese head team out your way.

Reminds me of the scene between Silvio Dante and Paulie Walnuts. Silvio to Paulie You are only as good as your last envelope :-k


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

> Better read up some more. The violations did not give them a competitive edge. It involved cash flow problems when they built the new stadium at Mile High.


I dont have to read up on it, I am old enough to remember it. Pat Bowlen said that it gave them no competitive advantage...who cares what he has to say...give me a break. They weren't fined for administrative issues! The Broncos' circumvented the salary cap and it helped them win the Super Bowl in the 1997 and '98 via contracts with Elway and Terell Davis. That's common knowledge. But apparently things are different when its YOUR team. LMAO!


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

David Ruby said:


> Wait, you're not really a Patriots fan bashing Eli Manning and the Giants, are you? You know, the team that's beat you in the Super Bowl twice in the last five years, current Super Bowl Champions with the 2x Super Bowl MVP? You're not seriously bagging on _them_, are you? #-o
> 
> -Cheers


 
LOL, what have they done lately! 

I give the GINTs credit. I was at that first game...that really sucked. But still, as far as I am concerned Eli cant hold Brady's jock.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hmmmm all this talk about Eli and Peyton...true Giants beat the Pats last two appearances in the Superbowl.
> 
> Facts are is Brady and the Pats are playing for the AFC championship and a chance to go the Superbowl....not them other two or that cheese head team out your way.


True. However, you should still look at the whole picture regardless of who you cheer for. It will always be a part of the Patriots' history that the Giants beat them in two Super Bowl appearances. It seems a bit strange to start bashing them. Besides, the Giants won it all last year. The Patriots have not won a Super Bowl in a number of years (not bashing them, just pointing it out) and have not gotten to the Super Bowl this year yet. They win it all, they can pound their chests for a year. Right now, they are still the team that got beat the last two times they got to the Super Bowl and arguably have some questions marks on a couple of their Super Bowls.

But I really do not have anything against them. I'm sad the Packers did not make it, but it does not ruin my life or anything.

-Cheers


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

David Ruby said:


> True. However, you should still look at the whole picture regardless of who you cheer for. It will always be a part of the Patriots' history that the Giants beat them in two Super Bowl appearances. It seems a bit strange to start bashing them. Besides, the Giants won it all last year. The Patriots have not won a Super Bowl in a number of years (not bashing them, just pointing it out) and have not gotten to the Super Bowl this year yet. They win it all, they can pound their chests for a year. Right now, they are still the team that got beat the last two times they got to the Super Bowl and arguably have some questions marks on a couple of their Super Bowls.
> 
> But I really do not have anything against them. I'm sad the Packers did not make it, but it does not ruin my life or anything.
> 
> -Cheers


Yes, they lost last 2 appearances but won (3) 2001, 2003 and 2004 and they are still PLAYING for another chance not the other teams you mention or the Cheesewiz kids.. :mrgreen:

Listening to most players they will tell you how hard it is to make it to the Superbowl. Just ask Rodgers...


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

David Ruby said:


> True. However, you should still look at the whole picture regardless of who you cheer for. It will always be a part of the Patriots' history that the Giants beat them in two Super Bowl appearances. It seems a bit strange to start bashing them. Besides, the Giants won it all last year. The Patriots have not won a Super Bowl in a number of years (not bashing them, just pointing it out) and have not gotten to the Super Bowl this year yet. They win it all, they can pound their chests for a year. Right now, they are still the team that got beat the last two times they got to the Super Bowl and arguably have some questions marks on a couple of their Super Bowls.
> 
> But I really do not have anything against them. I'm sad the Packers did not make it, but it does not ruin my life or anything.
> 
> -Cheers


Was just having fun with Lee since he was ragging on BB so bad! Nothing serious. But I should know better than to participate in football threads.

For sure and the Pats really missed an opportunity in the 2007 season. But last year I think were just lucky to be there and almost pulled it out. Both games came down to a play either way so I don't see it as a scar on their history but more like they have gone to 5 superbowls in 11 years and contending to go to another this year. And as bad as it feels to lose a Superbowl, it is never a bad thing to go.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> Was just having fun with Lee since he was ragging on BB so bad! Nothing serious. But I should know better than to participate in football threads.
> 
> For sure and the Pats really missed an opportunity in the 2007 season. But last year I think were just lucky to be there and almost pulled it out. Both games came down to a play either way so I don't see it as a scar on their history but more like they have gone to 5 superbowls in 11 years and contending to go to another this year. And as bad as it feels to lose a Superbowl, it is never a bad thing to go.


This is all fun Peta! How about Brady's super model old lady last time asking all her friends to pray for little Tommy to win the Superbowl. I almost puked!:-D


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This is all fun Peta! How about Brady's super model old lady last time asking all her friends to pray for little Tommy to win the Superbowl. I almost puked!:-D


LOL! Her ragging on Welker after the Superbowl was worse. But she is hawt so...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is very easy..

HARBAUGH.. x2..IF YOU STILL BELIEVE IN GOOD!!!!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Football players miked up... lmao!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zce-QT7MGSE&sns=fb


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Yes, they lost last 2 appearances but won (3) 2001, 2003 and 2004 and they are still PLAYING for another chance not the other teams you mention or the Cheesewiz kids.. :mrgreen:
> 
> Listening to most players they will tell you how hard it is to make it to the Superbowl. Just ask Rodgers...


Yeah, mostly just giving you guys a hard time. And I remember the Cheezewiz Kids went through a lot of years between Super Bowls, a lot of which I'm too young to remember, and several where they were close or seemed like they _should_ have made it and did not.



Peta Het said:


> Was just having fun with Lee since he was ragging on BB so bad! Nothing serious. But I should know better than to participate in football threads.


Nah, it's all in good fun. I mean, yeah it seemed weird bagging on Eli, but the Pats had built the closest thing to a legacy in a long time.



> For sure and the Pats really missed an opportunity in the 2007 season. But last year I think were just lucky to be there and almost pulled it out. Both games came down to a play either way so I don't see it as a scar on their history but more like they have gone to 5 superbowls in 11 years and contending to go to another this year. And as bad as it feels to lose a Superbowl, it is never a bad thing to go.


You want to hear what's worse? I was a bit of a Broncos fan and Bills fan as a kid.  No, they have nothing to be ashamed about with the two Super Bowl losses to the Giants. It's not like the one in '85. :-\" I wish they'd done it without the Tuck Rule or Spy Gate. Still, they're a heck of a team and have been for a while.



Peta Het said:


> LOL! Her ragging on Welker after the Superbowl was worse. But she is hawt so...


She's crazy hot. I mean, she's a Victoria Secret model who once said breastfeeding should be a "worldwide law" and blamed the Patriots receivers in the Super Bowl. She is gorgeous, however she does come across a shade nutty.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> LOL! Her ragging on Welker after the Superbowl was worse. But she is hawt so...


I forgot about that WHINY BS on poor Welker. If I recall Brady apologized for that wfe outburst!#-o](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Yeah, mostly just giving you guys a hard time. And I remember the Cheezewiz Kids went through a lot of years between Super Bowls, a lot of which I'm too young to remember, and several where they were close or seemed like they _should_ have made it and did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot, but I'm guessing dumb as a log and a brick short of a full load.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Yes, they lost last 2 appearances but won (3) 2001, 2003 and 2004 and they are still PLAYING for another chance not the other teams you mention or the Cheesewiz kids.. :mrgreen:
> 
> Listening to most players they will tell you how hard it is to make it to the Superbowl. Just ask Rodgers...



Giants have 4 Super Bowl championships: 1987, 1991, 2008, 2012 and unlike his big brother Eli has two rings and two Super Bowl MVP awards.

Terry


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hot, but I'm guessing dumb as a log and a brick short of a full load.


I don't know. I mean, she seems that way but she won't return my calls or emails. 

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I don't know. I mean, she seems that way but she won't return my calls or emails.
> 
> -Cheers



Maybe you will have better luck with Miss Alabama... Katherine Webb. Talk about HOT! See has a spot in the Superbowl now thanks to a salivating announcer.:grin:


----------

